# TruCut jacked up



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, it looks like I may have cut for the last time this year. I noticed the reel not spinning freely a few days ago and thought it was due to the chain idler. Adjusted the idler and it seemed better, but there was still a catch of some kind going on. Figured I would run it and see what happened.





I know this happened to someone on the other site, so knowing my luck, I figured it would happen to me too. The key was still in place, in fact nearly welded itself in place. I'm not sure if the metal just fatigued or what, but looks like a new rod at a minimum and likely a new clutch assembly given the age. I'm already in need of a new reel and bedknife, so I'm thinking I may just see what comes available here locally before dumping $800-$1000 into this turd.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dang, hate to hear that.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry to see that Spammage... when clinking on the thread I was fully expected to see a jacked up TruCut... like with a lift and on oversized tires :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Just was trying to refrain from using the "f" word on the forums.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Could get a new key and put it back together. None of the parts look too mangled.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Could get a new key and put it back together. None of the parts look too mangled.


That entire rod end is supposed to be threaded. The key essentially ate through the rod and then eventually wore itself down.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Could get a new key and put it back together. None of the parts look too mangled.
> ...


Ok you're talking about the left side next to the nut in your picture. I've never had mine apart that far I wasn't sure if that was suppose to be there you not.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

A machine shop might be able to fix it. It would be worth looking into.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I thought about that, but if the metal was fatigued enough for this to happen, then it should probably be replaced. The rod/sprocket is about $150 (iirc), but the clutches, springs, etc are all worn so I might have to bite the bullet and spend $400 for the assembly. I was planning on putting a new reel, retainer bearings and bedknife on in the off-season already, so now I'm faced with spending more on it than it is worth.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I thought about that, but if the metal was fatigued enough for this to happen, then it should probably be replaced. The rod/sprocket is about $150 (iirc), but the clutches, springs, etc are all worn so I might have to bite the bullet and spend $400 for the assembly. I was planning on putting a new reel, retainer bearings and bedknife on in the off-season already, so now I'm faced with spending more on it than it is worth.


Sorry to hear about this. I have now seen 2 other TruCuts in person that have had this issue, both on the clutch shaft and the reel shaft. I have on 20" in my garage now that I bought with another reel that has it on both. I've spoken with a friend that has had this happen and he thought that maybe new keys and sprockets should be a general maintenance requirement for every few years. It makes sense based on how often I have seen this issue.

The only other work around I can think of would be to add a few more washers to cover the gap and then place the sprocket and nut. You would have to do something similar on the reel also in order to keep the chain straight. Just a thought to save a few bucks.

I have also contemplated turning mine into a verticutter(because of the ruined reel) but in the end I think that will be a little too much work.

The full clutch assembly is really nice. You just have to bolt it on and your ready to go. I thought about replacing just shaft on mine but I didn't want to have to worry about reinstalling the 20+ other pieces back on to the shaft. I was worried I would mess something else up and ruin it again. Also, its probably best to replace all of those bearings anyways. Since I have had the new clutch installed I have never once had the reel stop while cutting, it just power through everything. I think that will be great for the spring scalp.

I do have all of the pieces left from when I took my clutch apart if you think any of them would help. The shaft is there but one of the clutch pads seized to the big sprocket. Let me know if you think any of the parts would be useful to you.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Time for a Greens Mower, Congratulations!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I do have all of the pieces left from when I took my clutch apart if you think any of them would help. The shaft is there but one of the clutch pads seized to the big sprocket. Let me know if you think any of the parts would be useful to you.


Thank you SGrabs, but unfortunately the shaft/sprocket is what I need.

I don't know if the key failed or the shaft, so it is hard to say that the key should be replaced every so often. I personally think the shaft gave up and allowed the key to destroy it and the key failed as a result. Who knows...

I have been looking at greens mowers Red. I have a buddy who is a Super at a golf course here who said they will be turning over much of their equipment in March. That may or may not include their GM 1000/1600s. I was looking online and found what looks like a good deal on a Jake, so I may try to get the "bosses" approval on that one. I'm actually nervous about giving up the clutch feathering feature of the TruCut, just not sure I want to invest anymore money in it after seeing this.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Out of curiosity, how old is the mower?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Out of curiosity, how old is the mower?


Not sure. I've had it two years.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Spammage said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, how old is the mower?
> ...


I think its hard tell exactly. This is the best I have come up with.

You can also call them like Red has suggested. Do you know how old yours is TulsaFan?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Mine does have the latest sprocket/chain cover.

I decided to pull the trigger on the clutch assembly. In fact it is sitting in the truck behind me while I'm waiting for my son. I should hopefully get it done today. I got the wife on board with the greens mower, but decided I would wait until Spring to see if I can get my hands on one of the GM1600s on the cheap. This way I won't feel bad selling it later either. I have a new bedknife to put on as well. Who knows, once that is done I may be happy with it.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

My mower was manufactured in October 2012, but purchased brand new in 2015 by the original owner. (I bought it from an estate sale broker after the original owner passed away. Supposedly, he had only used it a handful of times.)

FYI...the next Weeks turf equipment auction on Proxibid is December 12th. http://www.weeksfarmmachinery.com/auctions/detail/9th-annual-turf-equipment-auction-dec-12-bw12037


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> My mower was manufactured in October 2012, but purchased brand new in 2015 by the original owner. (I bought it from an estate sale broker after the original owner passed away. Supposedly, he had only used it a handful of times.)
> 
> FYI...the next Weeks turf equipment auction on Proxibid is December 12th. http://www.weeksfarmmachinery.com/auctions/detail/9th-annual-turf-equipment-auction-dec-12-bw12037


Good Find!



Spammage said:


> Mine does have the latest sprocket/chain cover.
> 
> I decided to pull the trigger on the clutch assembly. In fact it is sitting in the truck behind me while I'm waiting for my son. I should hopefully get it done today. I got the wife on board with the greens mower, but decided I would wait until Spring to see if I can get my hands on one of the GM1600s on the cheap. This way I won't feel bad selling it later either. I have a new bedknife to put on as well. Who knows, once that is done I may be happy with it.


I think you will be happy with your purchase. It almost felt like a new mower after I installed mine!


----------

